# Is it possilbe to work FIFO with working holiday visa?



## JennyYoony (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello. I'm Jenny from Japan. 
I have a plan to go to Australia next year. 
Anyway, I found FIFO information that there's an opening in housekeeper and that they welcome working visa holders. 

So I just want to apply for FIFO.
But I can't find any detail in FIFO easily.

Is there anyone who knows if working holiday visa holders can apply for FIFO and work ?
Give me a tip about FIFO, please.


----------

